# Homemade Queen Marking Tube (for hobbyists)



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

great idea, I like it


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

peacekeeperapiaries said:


> great idea, I like it


What would one of your counterparts think if they found that under the front seat? 

I like that too BeeCurious.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice...great idea!


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

some questions on the materials.

what did you use for "netting"? were did you find/get it? what are your recommendations for net-grid-spaceing?

what did you use for foam? were did you find/get it?

your "cardboard" is that which they make brown boxes with (doesnt look like it) or something more along the lines of paperboard, the stuff they make cereal boxes out of?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

schmism said:


> what did you use for "netting"? were did you find/get it? what are your recommendations for net-grid-spaceing?
> 
> what did you use for foam? were did you find/get it?
> 
> your "cardboard" is that which they make brown boxes with (doesnt look like it) or something more along the lines of paperboard, the stuff they make cereal boxes out of?


 
Try an onion sack for the netting.

I had the foam...

Peel the paper from on side of a piece of cardboard and rool it up.


----------



## Mrmizilplix (Jul 7, 2010)

I love it, simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice.

I often don't think to make items that I can purchase for $6, but if you can improve on the design for less the cost, it certainly is worth it.


----------

